# I can't download attachmets. Help plzzz



## Alpha0ne

Hello, everyone,
I am trying (have tried about 20 times) to download attachments to the forum with no luck. I can't seem to manage to download an image 30x30 of 980k to update may avatar (gif. image) image.
could you help me please.
PS I get no error message, just a pop-up window which reads "done". But really it's taking credit for a job it never did!


----------



## Silvia

As far as I know, you can only download an image 80 by 80 pixels or 2.0 KB, and I know, it's hard! You have to work on the image, make it smaller etc.

If you don't have such software, you can do that online, without downloading anything, other than your avatar when it's ready.

I don't know why you don't get any error message...


----------



## lsp

silviap said:
			
		

> As far as I know, you can only download an image 80 by 80 pixels or 2.0 KB, and I know, it's hard! You have to work on the image, make it smaller etc.
> 
> If you don't have such software, you can do that online, without downloading anything, other than your avatar when it's ready.
> 
> I don't know why you don't get any error message...


I also tried a dozen times tonight with a 2k/80x80 gif. No error message. When I select my file and Use Custom Avatar>Save Changes, it just reloads the page with my former No Avatar preference checked again as if nothing happened. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alpha0ne

First of all, thanks for your replies,
It is exactly what happens in my case. Could we be talking of some kind of bug? I wrote to the "Boss" himself(Mike Kellogg), and he hasn't any idea what it might be. So, I posted here following his suggestion. There might be more "Foreros" having the same problem. Let's hope they catch the bug...I am bored with my present avatar image.  
Thing is, the first time I put an image there I had no problem, and it was 80x80. So, if there are any more people with this problem, please come forward so we can get a full picture; if it is a common thing happening to others. I can't add any attachments to the messages either. Anyone else with this problem???

Thank you once again
A1


----------



## Silvia

Alpahone, once again, if you select an image of 900+ Kb it will never upload! No matter how many pixels... in that case, since the file is too big.

Try to make it smaller, and then tell us if it happens again 

Or you might be right, some bug might occur, but in order to be sure about that, try with a smaller picture first!


----------



## mkellogg

Alpha0ne,

I still can't figure out what the problem is...

Anyway, for the record, here are the maximums for the avatars:
Custom Avatar Maximum Width (pixels) Custom Avatar Maximum Height (pixels) Custom Avatar Maximum File Size (bytes)
1KB = 1024 bytes
Your avatar seems well within that range, so I'm not sure what it could be.

I think there is a maximum total value for attachments per person of 100KB.  Check attachments in your UCP to see if you have too much there alll ready.

Can anyone else (a non-moderator, please) confirm that they can upload an avatar?

One more point.  Sometime in the next few days I hope to upgrade the forum software.  You will know that I have done it when you see "Powered by: vBulletin Version 3.0.5" at the bottom of the forum pages.  Maybe this will help.

Mike


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Can anyone else (a non-moderator, please) confirm that they can upload an avatar?
> Mike


I uploaded my tortuguita (very kindly shrunk by Leopold) at the weekend. Is this the information you need, Mike?
Philippa


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks Phillipa,

I should have said this before.  The weekend was too long ago.  I made a change to the site coding on Monday or Tuesday night.  I need to know if people can change their avatar now.

Mike


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Thanks Phillipa,
> 
> I should have said this before.  The weekend was too long ago.  I made a change to the site coding on Monday or Tuesday night.  I need to know if people can change their avatar now.
> 
> Mike



I'll try getting rid of it then putting it back again at home if you like (about 4 hours time).
I did have trouble with uploading a photo into a thread last night too (rather similar to AlpahOne's experiences)
Phi*l*i*pp*a


----------



## lsp

Nope, I tried again tonight. Gif meets specs, upload doesn't take. Thanks for looking into this, Mike.
Lsp


----------



## Artrella

Oh!! The same happens to me!!The attachment size is ok but when I click on "upload" the whole page goes blank.... and dead!!


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I think I've fixed it!

It was a side-effect of the new security patches that I put on the site on Monday or Tuesday.  I guess we should consider ourselves lucky that the worst effect of those changes was an avatar problem. 

Let's hope we are so lucky when I make some more changes this weekend...

Mike


----------



## lsp

mkellogg said:
			
		

> OK, I think I've fixed it!


TA-DA! Tx, Mike!


----------

